# velo orange leather bar tape



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cheaper than toshi or brooks, at $40. anyone try it? decent? good match for brooks honey?


----------



## redxj (Oct 22, 2005)

I can't comment on how it feels during the ride as I haven't been able to ride it yet. The macchiato color is a very close match to honey. I ordered up a set to match my honey b17 for a touring build. Here is the result:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

redxj said:


> I can't comment on how it feels during the ride as I haven't been able to ride it yet. The macchiato color is a very close match to honey. I ordered up a set to match my honey b17 for a touring build. Here is the result:




I'm not talking about those sew-on elkhide covers, but the "leather handlebar tape":


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Unlike Brooks, are they spliceless and come in single continuous length per side?


----------



## SSSasky (Apr 8, 2004)

Nope.

"As with most leather bar tape there is a single joint in each piece; it's a diagonal joint that's neatly sewn."

http://www.velo-orange.com/veorlehata.html


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

redxj said:


> I can't comment on how it feels during the ride as I haven't been able to ride it yet. The macchiato color is a very close match to honey. I ordered up a set to match my honey b17 for a touring build. Here is the result:



Holy crap....that bike is HUGE, (or they are tiny little wheels..) how tall are you?


----------



## redxj (Oct 22, 2005)

Touch0Gray said:


> Holy crap....that bike is HUGE, (or they are tiny little wheels..) how tall are you?


I am 6' 6". That seat is 1.5" lower than it should be. I have a Thomson post on order so I can get the seat to my normal riding height.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> Holy crap....that bike is HUGE, (or they are tiny little wheels..) how tall are you?


That bike looks like it's just about the perfect size to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## dvald001 (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought some for 45. Love em! Feel great in my hands.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Got my honey Brooks tape here. Unfortunately honey's currently out of stock, but you might check back. (only Black's in stock at the moment): 

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=6741


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

since it's old thread day, I'll chime in.....

I've used both Velo Orange and Brooks on bike for a couple of years.... I much prefer Velo Orange...it says soft as it ages....all my Brooks tape hardens with age


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

You can always call Ray at HandleBra.com. He has plenty of colors and should be able to match the Brooks Honey for you. I know first hand that his leather is very high quality (I use it for my saddle covers). Lots of custom builders use his stuff too.


----------

